# Forest Grouse Hunt



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Well I left a work a bit early and took my three oldest boys grouse hunting one evening. Invited their Grandpa to come along, and it was a blast (of course). It is just so much fun when these youngsters come of age and you can start teaching them and see thier enthusiasm as well as their skills grow. My oldest boy (12) , kicked up a bird and made an overhead shot in the pines on the wing, all before Grandpa could even shoulder his shotgun (according to Grandpa) Thats tough for anyone to do! I absolutley love to hunt Grouse.

Cheddar


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Looks great. I took the boy last week out of school for a day to do the same thing. It's great to see their faces once they get one!


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

What a nice family outing. Congrats!


----------

